

Ask HN:  How do you relent to social pressure? - amichail

For example, many mathematically sophisticated people vote due to social pressure.<p>How do you relent to social pressure?
======
isomorph
I wear clothes, pretend I appreciate compliments, etc.

~~~
hga
Yeah ... I was thinking, "I don't", but I do to the extent you list....

